
Ask HN: Looking for Old Post RE: Pre-Buyout Startup Legal and Accounting Checklist - SamBoogieNYC
I hope this isn&#x27;t too vague but I&#x27;ve been using the Hacker News Search to find an old thread regarding the legal and accounting steps that Startups should take from Day 1 to prepare themselves for a buyout.<p>I don&#x27;t remember what the OP was exactly, but I remember a detailed discussion about how proper setup of your Startup can make it much easier when&#x2F;if the time comes to get acquired.<p>Specifically, there was a comment with a link to a very comprehensive checklist (~50+ items). The comment was detailed and the writer of the post stated that they used this checklist to close an acquisition inside of a week. If this is ringing any bells, please help!
======
mtmail
I remember two good due-diligence check lists inside long articles explaining
an acquisition.

[https://trevormckendrick.com/how-i-sold-my-bible-app-
company...](https://trevormckendrick.com/how-i-sold-my-bible-app-
company-b984bdd1f57b)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480))

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-sell-your-
company](http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-sell-your-company)

~~~
mtmail
Adding another. [http://blog.codetree.com/articles/what-its-like-
buying-a-128...](http://blog.codetree.com/articles/what-its-like-
buying-a-128k-side-project.html)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12654277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12654277))
has a screenshot of a pre-due-dilligence checklist (Excel spreadsheet) and
link to [https://feinternational.com/blog/buying-an-internet-
business...](https://feinternational.com/blog/buying-an-internet-business-
advanced-due-diligence/)

~~~
SamBoogieNYC
thank you! this is really great information

